# Pregnancy of Unknown Location - PUL, Anyone?



## Hispirits

hi i've just been told i may have PUL. my hcg is rising, my my uterus is empty. i'm 6 1/2 weeks.
it doesn't look ectopic my tubes snd ovaries are fine. the lining of my womb isn't particularly thick. 
7 days ago i have cramps and bled. since then my hcg has risen and the clear blue digital has gone from 1-2 to 2-3. i waiting for another hcg to tell me if its going u or down.

last tuesday 220
last thursday 440
monday 980

anyone shed anylight, be really good to hear some positive outcomes to this, i sohuld probably keep dreaming...................


----------



## cdj1

Hi there
I'm sorry I cant offer you any help but I just wanted to say with your levels rising, there is always some hope, even though I dont know what PUL is but I hope it works out for you xxx


----------



## sonographer01

Hi! have you had internal scans? We sometimes dont see pregnancies til the HCG is 1000 so may be that youre just a bit earlier than you thought??


----------



## Hispirits

sonographer01 said:


> Hi! have you had internal scans? We sometimes dont see pregnancies til the HCG is 1000 so may be that youre just a bit earlier than you thought??

hiya, know it was just a tummy scan. and although it has been 6-7 weeks since my last period. i don't keep tract of my ovulation, and the last time we had sex was quite late in the cycle. i do hope that that's the answer, i'm not as far gone.
i'm back friday for an internal scan so i'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Boothh

good luck hun hope everything works out okay and your just earlier than you though, PMA xxxx


----------



## lou1979

I had that last january, i went in for a laparoscopy, and baby was stuck in my right tube, i had that re moved :(, they told me i would find it hard to concieve after this, however 4 weeks after the surgery i was pregnant again!!! 

positive thinking hun xx goodluck


----------



## mum2beagain

my early pregnancy unit wont scan untill hcg is above 1000 as they say its very hard to see a pregancy in the womb beofre hand hope this is the case for u hun x


----------



## curioser_5

I was having some pains kind of low in my abdomen on the right side when i first got pregnant. So at about 5 1/2 weeks i had a scan as they were concerned that it could have been ectopic (in a tube instead of uterus) cos of the pains, at that point absolutley nothing showed up on a regular scan of my tummy, so they offered me an internal scan (not as scary as it sounds, & totally painless) as they said sometimes it can just be too early to pick up on regular scans.

With the internal scan they picked up the baby almost straight away, and could tell it was in the right place & everything looked normal, and i am 26 weeks today, so there is still hope for you:thumbup: The scan did however show a cyst on the right side where i had pains. It was a corpus luteum cyst, and apparently is totally normal in early pregnancy and it releases progesterone until the placenta takes over & functions properly. Dont know if any of this was any help,lol, but good luck with your pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## Hispirits

curioser_5 said:


> I was having some pains kind of low in my abdomen on the right side when i first got pregnant. So at about 5 1/2 weeks i had a scan as they were concerned that it could have been ectopic (in a tube instead of uterus) cos of the pains, at that point absolutley nothing showed up on a regular scan of my tummy, so they offered me an internal scan (not as scary as it sounds, & totally painless) as they said sometimes it can just be too early to pick up on regular scans.
> 
> With the internal scan they picked up the baby almost straight away, and could tell it was in the right place & everything looked normal, and i am 26 weeks today, so there is still hope for you:thumbup: The scan did however show a cyst on the right side where i had pains. It was a corpus luteum cyst, and apparently is totally normal in early pregnancy and it releases progesterone until the placenta takes over & functions properly. Dont know if any of this was any help,lol, but good luck with your pregnancy:hugs:


thanks, its really good to hear a positive story. there are so many other things conflicting that are making the doc's not very optomistic, my lining of my uterus is only 6mm. my hormone levels aren't doubling, i had a bad bleed with pain over a week ago. 
i'm staying hopeful. i'm sill here, my hcg is going up and i'm still pregnant, i'm keeping my fingers crossed tomorrow my little bean will put all the doc's in their place! xx


----------



## mum2beagain

hey hun hope all goes well with your scan today x


----------



## Hispirits

well i had the internal scan friday, still nothing. they did another hcg - still going up :wacko: i've been having a slight brown loss for a week since the bleed stopped, which got a bit heavier this morning. i just want it to be over now. i hate not knowing. i have to go back for another hcg next week, if i have any pain or bleeding before then, back to a+e :dohh: my life is never straight forward! thanks for everyones replies
xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

at that stage my hospital would only do internals - I hope that this is the reason they didn't see anything xxxx


----------



## cdj1

Keep hoping...I will be thinking about you xxx :hug:


----------



## ginasgemz

I did have an abdominal ectopic pg last year that they couldn't find first :( That being said, it's very true that under 1000-1500 hcg they won't see much on the u/s..So keep staying positive, hopefully the next u/s will reveal something very good, will be praying for you! (((hug)))


----------



## clairmelza

Hi, Just joined after I came accross your posts, I am going tru exactly what you described at the moment, can I ask what was your outcome? Im going mad waiting...


----------

